# Did someone here order a PIT?



## Finney

Did someone here order a PIT?
I hear there's one in Houston.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

_sorry Larry... Woody made me do it._ 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Contract Number: xxxxxxxx
Ship From: HOUSTON, TX 77041  
Ship To: BEALETON, VA 22712  
Actual Pickup Date : 09/13 14:45 
Estimated Delivery Date : By 09/30 
Current Shipment Status: Shipment is enroute  
Last Location Update: HOUSTON, TX On: 09/13 At: 17:00.00 
Delivery Signed For By: 

 [-(  :tant:  [-(  :tant: [-(  :tant:  [-(  :tant:  [-(  :tant:  [-(  :tant: [-(  :tant:  [-(  :tant:


----------



## Finney

So far... Live Eye Gator Tracker has it around this area.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Your cruel Chirs.   :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Finney

This just in from *Live Eye Gator Tracker*....  
Breaking News!!!
Larry's pit is now in this location.  =D> 




Opps... Sorry.     Stop that cool _'breaking news' _music.
That's the same location. [-X 

But there is some good news here.... It's still upright.   

Our WhiteHouse sources state, "President Bush is not to blame for Larry's pit still being in Texas".     Democrats rebutt.  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far... Live Eye Gator Tracker has it around this area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D>  =D>  =D>  *You kill me.*  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
Click to expand...


I WISH!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney, that was the funniest thing posted to date on this board!


----------



## Finney

Thank you Adrian for that satellite image...
Now back to weather. :!: 


Hey... Maybe tomorrow Larry.


More news after this commercial for "AstroGlide".


----------



## Finney

Breaking news!   
There has been movement.  Pit is on the move.  It is now in a suburb of Dallas.  That's means it's still in Texas.  8-[ 




But it looks like the trucking company is having some mechanical problems.    




More news as it happens.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

:lmao:  :lcry:   :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> More breaking news.  This is interesting.  The pit is still in Texas.  But the good news is, I just saved money switching to Geico.



I wish someone would kill that lizard!!!  I like the Duck insurance better!


----------



## Finney

The duck should eat the lizard.


----------



## Woodman1

How about a cute daschund with an interesting feature.........


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> How about a cute daschund with an interesting feature.........


Oh pul - leeeze!  Just get over the fact that your cute little dog has a larger interesting feature than you do..... #-o


----------



## Finney

Looks like that trucking company must have made a couple of wrong turns somewhere.  The Pit is back in Houston.  That's Texas. 




 #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney, that's just wrong..............but unfortunately very funny!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey Chris, next week when you and Larry are together, you better sleep with one eye open! Those post were too funny!


----------



## Captain Morgan

ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Chris, next week when you and Larry are together, you better sleep with one eye open! Those post were too funny!



Yeah, Finney is such a comedian!   [-( 

I'll show him funny!  8-[


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3e2ycn9f]Hey Chris, next week when you and Larry are together, you better sleep with one eye open! Those post were too funny!



Yeah, Finney is such a comedian!   [-( 

*I'll show him funny!*  8-[[/quote:3e2ycn9f]

 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> Larry... Is your pit coming today (Friday 9/16)? I remember when I had mine shipped from Gator the tracking was all messed up... One minute it would be in New York and then in a hour it would be in Texas again..
> 
> If not today then what are we looking at?
> 
> -Adrian



Adrian not sure when, the shipping company said where I live is Rural and not an everyday route for them.  It's in Irving Tx, now, at least that's what the tracking says.  I must learn patience!!!!  Seriously!  The tracking site says expected delivery by 9/30/05, but I'm sure that's just to cover their ass.  I'm sure it will be here before then.  It'll get he when it gets here and I'll be cooking away before I know it!  

BTW, thanks Ritch for putting up with all of my questions and concerns!!  I'm not meaning to but I've prolly been a pain in the Rempe!   8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> They had told me the same thing. That I was way out in the boondocks.
> 
> Who's the tracking company? North American?
> 
> -Adrian



Specialized Shipping Inc.  

Funny thing is, when Jersey BBQ had his shipped to Jersey, he sent me the tracking and his pit was in Bealeton.  That's where I live!!!!!  So I don't know why they are taking a different route.  Maybe just a different company.  No biggie though, as long as it gets here safe and sound I'll be happy!  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Greg Rempe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> "BTW, thanks Ritch for putting up with all of my questions and concerns!! I'm not meaning to but I've prolly been a _*pain in the Rempe! "*_
> Your not near the pain as Vom_Willemstad_K-9 .
> 
> 
> Ha Ha



Pain in the Rempe??  Tell um Ritch...I aint no pain, right?!! 8-[


----------



## txpgapro

I got me one coming.  The Bandit Extreme!


----------



## Captain Morgan

ya know, anyone who puts up with Larry AND Adrian must be a saint.


----------



## LarryWolfe

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I got me one coming.  The Bandit Extreme!



Mike, did you really do it???  Tell me you did!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Yeah I remember he said he got the tape measure out while everyone was sleeping!!!  Cha Ching!!!!


----------



## Guest

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> By the way how do you like your Gator?


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> I think I got him beat on spending lots of money. I ordered a custom Predator. Mine is topping the payscale at almost 11 Grand and worth every penny. By the way how do you like your Gator?



It's on it's way, not here yet!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Any day now....

If this pit thing don't work out, I know a guy who owns a dog with an interesting feature.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Any day now....
> 
> If this pit thing don't work out, I know a guy who owns a dog with an interesting feature.



I'll introduce him both of them to my Anaconda!


----------



## Finney

Seems like the delivery boys are taking the senic route.  



 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Seems like the delivery boys are taking the senic route.
> 
> 
> 
> 8-[


 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

The tracking says it's still in Irving.  I'm thinking/hoping it just wasn't scanned and made it at least out of Texas.  

Ship From: HOUSTON, TX 77041  
Ship To: BEALETON, VA 22712  
Actual Pickup Date : 09/13 14:45 
Estimated Delivery Date : By 09/30 
Current Shipment Status: Shipment is enroute  
Last Location Update: IRVING, TX On: 09/14 At: 21:46.00 
Delivery Signed For By:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ak1nppj]
> 
> The tracking says it's still in Irving.  I'm thinking/hoping it just wasn't scanned and made it at least out of Texas.
> 
> 
> Last Location Update: IRVING, TX On: 09/14 At: 21:46.00


Well since todays date is 9/17 your pretty smart on your assumption.  =D>[/quote:1ak1nppj]

Not really you baffoon!  It could very well still be in Irving.  Look I have to deal with rejects at work everyday, I shouldn't have to deal with you here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

JamesB said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tracking says it's still in Irving.  I'm thinking/hoping it just wasn't scanned and made it at least out of Texas.
> 
> Ship From: HOUSTON, TX 77041
> Ship To: BEALETON, VA 22712
> Actual Pickup Date : 09/13 14:45
> Estimated Delivery Date : By 09/30
> Current Shipment Status: Shipment is enroute
> Last Location Update: IRVING, TX On: 09/14 At: 21:46.00
> Delivery Signed For By:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where 'bouts in Irving??? I could umm.... umm... Check on it for ya... yeah that's it... check on it...
> 
> James.
Click to expand...


Hey James, look out in your yard!


----------



## Guest

JamesB said:
			
		

> OK, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11.... nope, no new ones...
> 
> James.


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Lucky shit!   

 :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

I'd like to thank Larry for the use of the new smoker in WV :grin: .  I was able to season it, and produce a 3rd place brisket on it before the shipping agent put it back on the truck.


----------



## Guest

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank Larry for the use of the new smoker in WV :grin: .  I was able to season it, and produce a 3rd place brisket on it before the shipping agent put it back on the truck.


LMAO!! That was good!!


----------



## Finney




----------



## LarryWolfe

You are all not funny!  It's still in Texas according to the tracking information.   :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint: 

Ship From: HOUSTON, TX 77041  
Ship To: BEALETON, VA 22712  
Actual Pickup Date : 09/13 14:45 
Estimated Delivery Date : By 09/30 
Current Shipment Status: Shipment is enroute  
Last Location Update: IRVING, TX On: 09/14 At: 21:46.00 
Delivery Signed For By:


----------



## Finney

Just heard that since the truck Larry's new pit was in was having so much trouble... They transfered it to a shiny new red pick-up to bring it the rest of the way.


Dave Klose also heard of the troubles and sent his big yellow "CAT" truck to take care of the situation.  He is a nice guy.  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Just heard that since the truck Larry's new pit was in was having so much trouble... They transfered it to a shiny new red pick-up to bring it the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> Dave Klose also heard of the troubles and sent his big yellow "CAT" truck to take care of the situation.  He is a nice guy.  :!:


  Looks like I'll just have to stick with my ash producing WSM.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry, If you look real hard in the photo, you can see part of the pit!


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'M NOT HAPPY!!!!!!!  Just got off the phone with Specialized Transportation to find out what's going on with my pit.  Well, the lady tells me it's still sitting in Irving, Tx. and is not scheduled to be picked up from there until September 22, and will be delivered to another facility in Elkridge mother$#&@ing Maryland by 5 pm on September 23.  I asked her why in the hell they picked it up on the 13th and it's just been sitting in a goddamn warehouse for a week.  She said we don't have an availability of drivers for that route.  I said it sure would have been nice to know the pit was gonna sit in a warehouse for over a week before hand.  Maybe other arrangements could have been made!  I stated to her there have been folks in NY and NJ that had pit's shipped from Houston and their pits sat overnight in Bealeton, WHERE I LIVE, and they got theirs in about a week. But for some unknown reason, mine has to be shipped to Elkridge, MD??  What a crock of sh$@.

BTW, this shipping company is not affiliated with Gator Pits and this is not Gator Pits fault.  I don't want to give the wrong impression of Ritch and his crew, they're a great group of guys.  I'm just furious with this Specialized Transportation is all.


----------



## DaleP

It will get there just in the nick of time.


----------



## Bruce B

Well Larry, by reading your post above it's hard to figure out that as polite as you apparently were to the girl who answered the phone at the shipping company, why she didn't do all that she possibly could to help you or find someone who eally could look into the matter and get you some answers.

Once again your highly tuned people skills have shone through and you have been an example to us all on how to deal with businesses and how to get action from them when we, as customers, are not happy.

FINE JOB!


----------



## txpgapro

We really enjoyed tailgating with your gator last night at the Cowboy game Larry.  Since your team won, we'll allow the shipping to continue now.  Got to go pressure wash it first though.  You should have it by Thanksgiving.  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

txpgapro said:
			
		

> We really enjoyed tailgating with your gator last night at the Cowboy game Larry.  Since your team won, we'll allow the shipping to continue now.  Got to go pressure wash it first though.  You should have it by Thanksgiving.  :lmao:



Mike,
      Well in that case watching the Skins God awful offense come alive in the last few minutes to win, it was totally worth it!  I hope you at least seasoned and tuned it for me!

Ritch, thanks for the help on this.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Alright.  Just got a call back from the Houston Rep.  He is going to check on it when he gets to his office and contact me back.  Ritch



Cool Ritch, thanks!  You da man!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Larry:
> 
> Spoke with rep just now.  He advised your pit should arrive on the 26th.
> 
> ps:  Gator Pit customer service doesn't end just cause the pit has been shipped.  You let me know if I can do anything else.      Ritch



Hope they call first, I'll be at a comp in Myrtle Beach!  LOL!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Just spoke with rep again.  The Shipping Coordinator is going to contact you.



Okay, cool.  Thanks Ritch!


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Hey Larry,

Just have them make a short detour, and drop it at my place till you get back from hanging on the beach with Cappie! :grin:  8-[ 
I promise to keep the frost off of it  


Cheers :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Hey Larry,
> 
> Just have them make a short detour, and drop it at my place till you get back from hanging on the beach with Cappie! :grin:  8-[
> I promise to keep the frost off of it
> 
> 
> Cheers :!:



Shoot Steve, from the route they are taking they might as well bring it up your way!! LOL!


----------



## txpgapro

Maybe I should make a few calls and find out where my pit is. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## txpgapro

Not what KATIE wanted to hear. [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> [quote="Gator Pit":5h25hwxx]Larry:
> 
> Spoke with rep just now.  He advised your pit should arrive on the 26th.
> 
> ps:  Gator Pit customer service doesn't end just cause the pit has been shipped.  You let me know if I can do anything else.      Ritch




See this is why I like Gator Pit... Customer service is great. Even though I was labled a "pain in the ass" I will still place an order for a Stalker in the future.

-Adrian[/quote:5h25hwxx]

Adrian,
      I gotta agree, everytime I've spoke with Ritch or Chris they've gone out of their way to to take the time to answer my questions, concerns and just been overall good guys!  Definitely seem like the type of guys I could see myself having a few cold ones and shooting the breeze with on any given day!

I think I've figured this out, they were waiting for the outcome of the Skins/Cowboys game and now they are pouting!!!  8-[


----------



## txpgapro

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what KATIE wanted to hear. [-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Katie contact me.  What Katie wants, Katie will get
> 
> ps:  Thanks, Adrian.  Larry, I like cold ones.  Lot's of them. Coors Light anyone!
Click to expand...


Katie will have another Silver Bullet with you! \/


----------



## Finney

Hey Larry... 
*THERE'S A HURRICANE HEADED RIGHT FOR YOUR PIT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Larry...
> *THERE'S A HURRICANE HEADED RIGHT FOR YOUR PIT!!!!!!!!*



You bastard Finney! Ritch, put the Party Gator in the back of your truck and heard for drier land, IN VIRGINIA!!!  I'll have a keg of Coor's Light waiting for you!  Man if that storm hits Houston, I'm going on the news and stating the obvious, "That George Bush hates BBQ'ers"!  I know he's deliberately causing Rita to slow the progression of my pit!  ****** this ain't funny!


----------



## Captain Morgan

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

Maybe there really will be some evacuees camping out in Larry's pit!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":13sehijs]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Larry...
> *THERE'S A HURRICANE HEADED RIGHT FOR YOUR PIT!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bastard Finney! Ritch, put the Party Gator in the back of your truck and heard for drier land, IN VIRGINIA!!!  I'll have a keg of Coor's Light waiting for you!  Man if that storm hits Houston, I'm going on the news and stating the obvious, "That George Bush hates BBQ'ers"!  I know he's deliberately causing Rita to slow the progression of my pit!  ****** this ain't funny!
Click to expand...


Larry, I may have to go get yout pit to have something cook on [/quote:13sehijs]

 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Yeah, Sorry to say it Lar, but I'm starting to get that sinking feeling...








 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sorry to say it Lar, but I'm starting to get that sinking feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :!:



SCOTTY, THAT IS JUST WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS!  SOMEONE PLEASE THROW IT A LIFE JACKET AND RUB SOME OIL ON IT.  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

OMG, that is so funny
 :boing:  :boing:  :boing:  :boing:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SCOTTY, THAT IS JUST WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS!  SOMEONE PLEASE THROW IT A LIFE JACKET AND RUB SOME OIL ON IT.  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(



Sorry Larry, it's too late. ... Friggin looters.  :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> OMG, that is so funny
> :boing:  :boing:  :boing:  :boing:



Yeah let me tell you.... :antismile:  :antismile:  :antismile:  :antismile:  :antismile: 

Actually, if it were someone else's pit it would be hilarious!


----------



## LarryWolfe

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCOTTY, THAT IS JUST WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS!  SOMEONE PLEASE THROW IT A LIFE JACKET AND RUB SOME OIL ON IT.  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Larry, it's too late. ... Friggin looters.  :-X
Click to expand...


Where's my gun???


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

> ScottyDaQ
> SMOKER
> 
> 
> Joined: 12 Mar 2005
> Posts: 622
> Location: Fairfax, VT
> Posted: Wed Sep 21, 2005 6:45 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Larry Wolfe wrote:
> 
> SCOTTY, THAT IS JUST WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS! SOMEONE PLEASE THROW IT A LIFE JACKET AND RUB SOME OIL ON IT.
> 
> 
> Sorry Larry, it's too late. ... Friggin looters.


----------



## Bruce B

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :faint:


----------



## Guest

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> This is Larrys daughter Lisa, you guys think he's a baby on this about that pit, you don't live with the man!!!! He is driving me NUTS!



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

 \/  \/  \/  \/  \/

.


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> This is Larrys daughter Lisa, you guys think he's a baby on this about that pit, you don't live with the man!!!! He is driving me NUTS!



Great now my daughter is against me now!  I'm moving out into the shed once my Pit gets here.  They just don't understand the connection between a man and his pit.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Larrys daughter Lisa, you guys think he's a baby on this about that pit, you don't live with the man!!!! He is driving me NUTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great now my daughter is against me now!  I'm moving out into the shed once my Pit gets here.  *They just don't understand the connection between a man and his pit*.
Click to expand...







If they saw what's going on under the water with YOUR PIT, they'd understand.   

"Who's the 'Pit Master' now?"... "Who?"...  "Tell me"...  "Who's the 'Pit Master'?"


----------



## txpgapro

One of the years best threads!  And I don't care who you are! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

I have to admit, I was rolling as well.  I know it is hard when you are the blunt end but, Heres laughing with ya.




Welcome BigDaddysGirl, you need to talk to Lil'qer about dads driving there kids nuts.


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcomes! I know as soon as the pit gets here I'll never see him again, he'll be sleepin with that thing! And how would he know of a 'connection' between a man and his pit when his is still in TEXAS!



Someone's gonna be in trouble when I get home............


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes! I know as soon as the pit gets here I'll never see him again, he'll be sleepin with that thing! And how would he know of a 'connection' between a man and his pit when his is still in TEXAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's gonna be in trouble when I get home............
Click to expand...

You have 3 hours, BigDaddysGirl ~ Let him have it!!!  :pop: And welcome!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Scotty and Biddaddy's Girl, thank you for the laugh of the day.

Larry, I feel your pain.  Battleships float...maybe that thing will too!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Wow Larry, very "_*BRAVE*_" of you to let your daughter on here!  

Was this your idea or has the BBQ-4-U forum been sweeping the high schools around the country!

PLEEZ BE THE LATER...PLEEZ [-o<  [-o<  [-o< 

Welcome in!


----------



## Guest

Hey Larry, I think BigDaddysGirl is needing something to bbq on...Like your WSM!  :!:  Whatcha think?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Wow Larry, very "_*BRAVE*_" of you to let your daughter on here!
> 
> Was this your idea or has the BBQ-4-U forum been sweeping the high schools around the country!
> 
> PLEEZ BE THE LATER...PLEEZ [-o<  [-o<  [-o<
> 
> Welcome in!



Greg I had no clue she was doing this, and am very uneasy with it.  She is not in High School any longer, she graduated in June.  I'm cocking the hammer back on my pistol................


----------



## Greg Rempe

Even better...the forum is sweeping college campus' around the country...assuming you are in college of course...if not...the board is obviously running rampant across the entire U S of A!!

SWEEET!! =D>


----------



## Finney

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Even better...the forum is sweeping college campus' around the country...assuming you are in college of course...if not...the board is obviously running rampant across the entire U S of A!!
> 
> SWEEET!! =D>



It is obviously bringing in the best this whole dang country has to offer.  #-o  Paaaaaa-leeeeezzz. #-o


----------



## Guest

The Joker said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, I think BigDaddysGirl is needing something to bbq on...Like your WSM!  :!:  Whatcha think?





> Greg I had no clue she was doing this, and am very uneasy with it. She is not in High School any longer, she graduated in June. I'm cocking the hammer back on my pistol................



Guess Not!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":krrwl9en]Hey Larry, I think BigDaddysGirl is needing something to bbq on...Like your WSM!  :!:  Whatcha think?


[/quote:krrwl9en]

She's gonna have some Saturday from three different WSM's!


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1e05jccb]Hey Larry, I think BigDaddysGirl is needing something to bbq on...Like your WSM!  :!:  Whatcha think?





> Greg I had no clue she was doing this, and am very uneasy with it. She is not in High School any longer, she graduated in June. I'm cocking the hammer back on my pistol................



Guess Not!!   [/quote:1e05jccb]
He's already promissed it to me and Jim.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":pz9c6oab]Hey Larry, I think BigDaddysGirl is needing something to bbq on...Like your WSM!  :!:  Whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg I had no clue she was doing this, and am very uneasy with it. She is not in High School any longer, she graduated in June. I'm cocking the hammer back on my pistol................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess Not!!
Click to expand...

He's already promissed it to me and Jim.  8-[[/quote:pz9c6oab]

Oh sorry Bill, I misread your post.  If she wants it she can have it!  

Finney that was only if I died, then you and Jim had to split the WSM.


----------



## Bruce B

Boy 9 pages and it's only the 21st.


----------



## Bruce B

OH, you know about Finney?


----------



## Guest

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy 9 pages and it's only the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because they talk like a bunch of women!! :!:
Click to expand...

Well, I was gonna go easy on ya, butt..... :grin:  :grin:  :grin: Nice signature, btw...


----------



## Finney

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy 9 pages and it's only the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because they talk like a bunch of women!! :!:
Click to expand...

Wait until you meet us this weekend.  lol


And Larry... Not that I would wish it on you, but you could die this weekend.  Then Jim and I wouldn't have to worry about arranging shipping it to us.  8-[


----------



## Guest

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Actually I look very foward to meeting who ever is going this weekend! Larry is very excited as well. You think he's annoying on this, HAHA you're with him ALL WEEKEND!!! Ya'll are in for some Trouble!!  :-({|=   feel sorry for ya!!


I'm glad I'm not going!!... 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> I've heard only the best about him, and the rest of you guys!



AHA!!!!  This weekend we will find out what Larry has really been saying about us! :-X


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Make sure to take a lot of pics so I can have something to Photoshop.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B

When is everyone leaving?????


----------



## Greg Rempe

Your daughter just called you Larry!  Such disrespect!  I have smacked my kids for such insolence


----------



## Finney

Bruce B said:
			
		

> When is everyone leaving?????



I'm leaving Friday morning from Chucktown.  I might go to work for four hours which would have me starting that way at 10:00.  If I don't go to work, I'll probably leave around 10:00.  :happyd:

Maybe 9:00. 8-[


----------



## Guest

Soooooo..... I wonder how things are going at the Wolfe residence right about now... :-k

Page 10


----------



## Greg Rempe

By far and away, the most viewed and replied to thread in the very small history of this board!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Man, I just got this great bbq from Texas today! Trucker made a mistake and delivered it here instead of Bealton something or an other!


----------



## Griff

Great pit Larry. I couldn't believe the delivery guy. He wanted to see Alaska in the fall. Guess it's stuck here until spring.

Griff


----------



## Guest

Griff said:
			
		

> Great pit Larry. I couldn't believe the delivery guy. He wanted to see Alaska in the fall. Guess it's stuck here until spring.
> 
> Griff



 =D>  =D>  =D>  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man, I just got this great bbq from Texas today! Trucker made a mistake and delivered it here instead of Bealton something or an other!


Nick I hope you put a case of beer in it for me!



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Great pit Larry. I couldn't believe the delivery guy. He wanted to see Alaska in the fall. Guess it's stuck here until spring.
> 
> Griff


Griff, throw a couple fresh salmon in it for me!!

Now, about Lisa..........  She's just making up for all of the times I've embarrassed her in front of her friends.


Oh and I'm leaving for SOTB around 3a.m. Friday morning.  Hopefully I'll be there around 10:30 or 11 am.  That will be right around beer time, if Jim doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Now, about Lisa..........  She's just making up for all of the times I've embarrassed her in front of her friends.


Aaahhh...What goes around..Comes around.. . . I wonder how much more is _coming_. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ruwel7y]Now, about Lisa..........  She's just making up for all of the times I've embarrassed her in front of her friends.


Aaahhh...What goes around..Comes around.. . . I wonder how much more is _coming_. :grin:[/quote:1ruwel7y]

You gotta keep egging her on.......... [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":27apgksc][quote="Larry Wolfe":27apgksc]Now, about Lisa..........  She's just making up for all of the times I've embarrassed her in front of her friends.


Aaahhh...What goes around..Comes around.. . . I wonder how much more is _coming_. :grin:[/quote:27apgksc]

You gotta keep egging her on.......... [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X[/quote:27apgksc]

 :evillaugh:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------



## txpgapro

We've only seen pictures of your little sister, not you.  What's up with tha Larry?  Nick tip you off?


----------



## LarryWolfe

txpgapro said:
			
		

> We've only seen pictures of your little sister, not you.  What's up with tha Larry?  Nick tip you off?



I AIN'T POSTING ANY PIC'S OF LISA!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I've seen pics of Lisa, and I don't blame Larry a bit.  Hell, my daughters only 13, and I'm keeping her away from you perverts! [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've seen pics of Lisa, and I don't blame Larry a bit.  Hell, my daughters only 13, and I'm keeping her away from you perverts! [-X  [-X  [-X








Does that meen that I have to pull Lil'qer off the computer?


----------



## LarryWolfe

CAN WE PLEASE GET BACK TO LOOKING FOR MY PIT???????  JHC, THE DAMN THING IS STILL IN IRVING, TX.  WTF........


----------



## Finney

To bring this post back to it's original topic.   

Breaking news from the Live Eye Gator Tracker......  
Let's go to the map!!!!!





As you can see the paths should meet Sunday or Monday at the latest.
This is assuming that Larry's pit actually starts moving at some point! #-o 
Credits are calling this the *Disaster of the Decade*!

No, not the storm.... the shipping on Larry's pit.  [-X 


_all kidding aside... the shipping company should comp. you on this one brother._ :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> To bring this post back to it's original topic.
> 
> Breaking news from the Live Eye Gator Tracker......
> Let's go to the map!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the paths should meet Sunday or Monday at the latest.
> This is assuming that Larry's pit actually starts moving at some point! #-o
> Credits are calling this the *Disaster of the Decade*!
> 
> No, not the storm.... the shipping on Larry's pit.  [-X
> 
> 
> _*all kidding aside... the shipping company should comp. you on this one brother*._ :!:



If the shipping co. would have gotten off their ass's my pit "LuLu" and Rita wouldn't have to fight!  ******, I hate it when girls fight!


----------



## Finney

"Lu lu" is still sitting in Texas.  :tant: 

I hope to find out why the name "Lu lu" this weekend.


----------



## txpgapro

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've only seen pictures of your little sister, not you.  What's up with tha Larry?  Nick tip you off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AIN'T POSTING ANY PIC'S OF LISA!
Click to expand...


Ah come on Larry!  Don't you want to hear the wolf pack howl? [-o<


----------



## Guest




----------



## LarryWolfe

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've only seen pictures of your little sister, not you.  What's up with tha Larry?  Nick tip you off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AIN'T POSTING ANY PIC'S OF LISA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah come on Larry!  Don't you want to hear the wolf pack howl? [-o<
Click to expand...


I'M LOCKED AND LOADED..................SOMEONES GONNA HOWL AND IT AIN'T GONNA BE A WOLFE!


----------



## Finney

You've been loaded for a while... and probably should be locked.  

Hope you take care of that.


----------



## Greg Rempe

That's cute...you still call him "_*Daddy*_"...


----------



## Bruce B

That's just down right cold......pretty funny, but cold.

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> That's cute...you still call him "_*Daddy*_"...



You should hope your daughters call you daddy when they get older. Mine is 20 today and still calls me daddy!


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1ztafode]That's cute...you still call him "_*Daddy*_"...



You should hope your daughters call you daddy when they get older. Mine is 20 today and still calls me daddy![/quote:1ztafode]

Don't say it..... don't say it.....

_Nick... it took all the willpower I had._ 8-[


----------



## Bruce B

*WHO'S YO DADDY????*


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Ok Larry .... any update?


----------



## Finney

Larry will be in transit today.  Heading back from Myrtle Beach.
Last I heard was his pit MIGHT be there this evening. :grin:   Ending all my fun with this thread. :badgrin: 
Hope you all enjoyed it, and thanks to all that contibuted.  :!: 
_Isn't it fun to give Larry a hard time?_ =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan

actually, Larry just left the beach this morning.  He'll be back tonight.


----------



## Greg Rempe

It's still to early yet, but, this thread will be a first ballot hall of famer when it has gone dormant for 5 years!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Just remember, my images are watermarked and copyrighted. I'll PM you with the prices.

Aw hell, just kidding. #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe




----------



## Bruce B

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Larry:
> 
> Spoke with rep just now.  He advised your pit should arrive on the 26th.
> 
> ps:  Gator Pit customer service doesn't end just cause the pit has been shipped.  You let me know if I can do anything else.      Ritch



So....today is the big day, *maybe*





I've got  20 bucks, who's with me on no chance in Hell!


----------



## Greg Rempe

It rained in Cleveland last night and the Browns lost yesterday...I got $50 it doesn't show...perhaps you didn't know that when it rains and the Brown lose all in the same day it affects the global economy and BBQ pit delivery!  Typically it pushes pit delivery back at least a week!


----------



## Finney

Smart money is on it will not show today.

Any dumb money out there?


----------



## Woodman1

Tribe lost too!  :-(


----------



## Greg Rempe

Woodman said:
			
		

> Tribe lost too!  :-(



Who's The Tribe??


----------



## Captain Morgan

you know that rap group, lead Rapper was Q Tip...songs like Bonita Applebaum, Award Tour, etc...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Checked the voice mail all the way home, no messages saying they're delivering and no pit in my driveway when I pulled up.  I'm calling in the morning, and I'll let ya'll know.  I'm going to bed now, I'm tired!


----------



## Finney

And the *SMART MONEY HAS IT!*


----------



## LarryWolfe

Still no word on my pit, it was supposed to be here yesterday............................  Where have I heard that before???


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I thought about putting up some funny pic again, but now it's just getting sad.  :badgrin: 

Poooor Larry. :tant: :help:  :tant:


----------



## Bruce B




----------



## LarryWolfe

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I thought about putting up some funny pic again, but now it's just getting sad.  :badgrin:
> 
> Poooor Larry. :tant: :help:  :tant:



I called the main office this morning and kinda got the run around.  I left a message with some schmo, I'll let you guys know more as I hear.  I've gotten past being excited about it even getting here.  I feel like I'm setting myself up for another let down.  Hopefully it will come, one day. [-o<


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I thought about putting up some funny pic again, but now it's just getting sad.  :badgrin:
> 
> Poooor Larry. :tant: :help:  :tant:



MORE PICS!


----------



## Greg Rempe

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:



Wow...all the stuff I was going to say...somewhow it sounds better when your own flesh and blood is nailing you to the wall!! :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:



I guess you're right Lisa.


----------



## Guest

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
Click to expand...

 :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:


----------



## Bruce B

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
Click to expand...


that northern boy in Deliverance...


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Still no word on my pit, it was supposed to be here yesterday............................  Where have I heard that before???


Hey Larry, did you check to see if your pit ended up at your favorite neighbors house?? You know, the one that helped you back that trailer into your shed??   :grin:  :grin: 8-[


----------



## Finney

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
Click to expand...

I didn't see them at SOTB this weekend.  (Larry has on his Comp shirt)
Maybe they were the "Butt Street" Boys team.


----------



## Captain Morgan

now I understand why Larry was humming Back street Boys songs all weekend.


----------



## Bruce B

What's the chances Ritch will use this shipping company again?  [-o< NOT

 :dunno:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> What's the chances Ritch will use this shipping company again?  [-o< NOT
> 
> :dunno:



I've talked with alot of other folks who have ordered pit's from Ritch and their pit's were shipped through the same company and they received theirs in less than a week.  This sounds like a *one time *thing, unfortunately it is happening to me.  Ritch is doing and has done everything he can to expedite this process, he is not happy either.  The head guy from the company personally called me and repeatedly apologized for their mistake.  He's sending a case of Ohama Private Reserve Steaks to me for the inconvenience. (hopefully through a different shipping company!  :lmao:, kidding!)  He's attempting to make things better, thanks to Ritch calling and pounding him into the ground!  Again, thanks Ritch and Gator Pit for really provided great customer support!!  This could have really been a nightmare had it happened with a different company other than the Gator crew!


----------



## Guest

So, as of right now, when are you suppose to recieve your pit? :-k


----------



## Greg Rempe

I would call the guy from the trucking comapny and demand my shipping $$ back (_not kidding_)!  _*Truly unacceptable!*_ on the shipping company's fault!

Nice to see the Ritch is going above and beyond even when it is out of his hands!  Great job Gator Guys! =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> So, as of right now, when are you suppose to recieve your pit? :-k



 :dunno: Waiting to hear back.....


----------



## txpgapro

:itsok:


----------



## Bruce B




----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:
Click to expand...


What did you cook for the boys Larry?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

The Joker said:
			
		

> So, as of right now, when are you suppose to recieve your pit? :-k



Probably after the steaks get there!


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ubt12lu]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:
Click to expand...


What did you cook for the boys Larry?[/quote:2ubt12lu]
He fed them all salami.


----------



## LarryWolfe

\/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> \/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/


You working tomorrow?


----------



## BigGQ

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1t5cvrkg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys are just making it worse! Hand the man a tissue too! Did he say he's gotten past the excitment? Oh please when that pit gets here he will be blushing and squealing like a little girl at a backstreet boys concert!
> 
> :happyd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're right Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:  :faint:  :ack:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you cook for the boys Larry?
Click to expand...

He fed them all salami.  [/quote:1t5cvrkg]


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Sweet ! About friggin time!
=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 
Not your fault Ritch


----------



## Woodman1

My dog is happy for you! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/
> 
> 
> 
> You working tomorrow?
Click to expand...


Nope!


----------



## Guest

Get them old mattresses out of storage!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:   

'Bout Damn Time!  :bbbat:


----------



## Greg Rempe

What???  And have this thread end???  _*NEVER*_...I will hunt that truck down and shoot it's tires out if its the last thing I do tonight!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What???  And have this thread end???  _*NEVER*_...I will hunt that truck down and shoot it's tires out if its the last thing I do tonight!!



It won't end for a while, I got lots of pic's to take.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I know, but I see the light at the end of the tunnel starting to flicker out a bit! :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I know, but I see the light at the end of the tunnel starting to flicker out a bit! :-(



"It's not over till I say it's over", "was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor, hell no!!"


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> "It's not over till I say it's over", "was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor, hell *know*!!"


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":egivl849]"It's not over till I say it's over", "was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor, hell *know*!!"


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:egivl849]

******!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> \/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/



When 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fly!!!!!                               SHIT


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2k61x9e6]\/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/
> 
> 
> 
> You working tomorrow?
Click to expand...


Nope![/quote:2k61x9e6]

So your gonna lose a days pay and NOT get your pit, huh? Can't wait to see tomorrows replies!!!


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1n9sbh7z]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1n9sbh7z]\/ *The pit will be here tomorrow between 8am and Noon!* \/
> 
> 
> 
> You working tomorrow?
Click to expand...


Nope![/quote:1n9sbh7z]

So your gonna lose a days pay and NOT get your pit, huh? Can't wait to see tomorrows replies!!![/quote:1n9sbh7z]
7:30 tomorrow morning, boyz!!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe

I hate to say it, but, I hope they don't show tomorrow and Larry stays home only to get berated and kicked around by BigDaddysGirl!  How funny would that be!!??


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but, *I hope they don't show tomorrow and Larry stays home only to get berated and kicked around by BigDaddysGirl!*  How funny would that be!!??


Now that's just F***ing cold!!!     8-[

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe

Oh?  why are you right behind me in line waiting to see it then!!??


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1kwziu6l]I hate to say it, but, *I hope they don't show tomorrow and Larry stays home only to get berated and kicked around by BigDaddysGirl!*  How funny would that be!!??


Now that's just F***ing cold!!!     8-[

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:1kwziu6l]

But funny. =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Did I mention that I have a real funny pic to post right after Larry posts his pics of his new pit on the new patio?

Ohhhhhh ...>The suspense is killing me !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Oh?  why are you right behind me in line waiting to see it then!!??


'Cause, I'm pokin' ya!!     

 :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:


----------



## LarryWolfe

You guys are funny!  The delivery Hillbilly called last night and said he had a big day and asked would I mind if he delivered it early.  I told him he could bring it then if he wanted to!  He'll be here around 7:30, pic's will be coming soon!


----------



## Larry D.

I see you shiver with anticip.........


----------



## LarryWolfe

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I see you shiver with anticip.........



You got that right Larry, my stomach hurts I'm so anxious!!


----------



## Guest

Larry's pit just arrived!! =D>  =D>  =D>  Hope all is ok!!  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Guest

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> Yes let's all cross our fingers and hope it is okay! We'll never hear the end of it if something is wrong! I cant wait for him to fire that bad boy up and make me some good cookin!!  \/
> Oh let me correct myself, I can't wait for him to fire up *'lulu'*  :-s


That's just too damn funny!!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  #-o 

LULU???


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let's all cross our fingers and hope it is okay! We'll never hear the end of it if something is wrong! I cant wait for him to fire that bad boy up and make me some good cookin!!  \/
> Oh let me correct myself, I can't wait for him to fire up *'lulu'*  :-s
> 
> 
> 
> That's just too damn funny!!!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  #-o
> 
> LULU???
Click to expand...

You must have missed that post.  He named his pit Lulu.

Should have been "pee-pie" after that pot-belly pig that guy was caught having sex with. 8-[


----------



## oompappy

Can we light the cigars yet????


----------



## Captain Morgan

oops.


----------



## Finney

oompappy said:
			
		

> Can we light the cigars yet????


I think Larry must be playing with his cigar.


----------



## Bruce B

Well...do we have ignition????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Finney

I bet he sprayed the PAM all over himself..... and he's rolling on the pit.


----------



## Bruce B

Nope, once it's off the truck and unwrapped and put in place it is ready to go.

Finney, he probably sprayed it on himself and set himself on fire. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney

I hope there weren't any BUNGEE CORDS on it!  :eep:


----------



## Guest

Larry IM'd me shortly after the pit was delivered ~ Said it looked good, just a small chip in the paint on the fire box.  Last he said, he was taking pics and that it was f'ing cold outside.. :grin:  :grin: That was almost 2 hours ago...


----------



## Bruce B

BigDaddysGirl said:
			
		

> oh and he is probably rolling around in the pam,snuggling with 'lulu', taking some pics!!   :tant:  *disturbing*



The man has issues! 

 :ack:  :ack:


----------



## Bruce B

The Joker said:
			
		

> Larry IM'd me shortly after the pit was delivered ~ Said it looked good, just a small chip in the paint on the fire box.  Last he said, he was taking pics and that it was f'ing cold outside.. :grin:  :grin: That was almost 2 hours ago...



*SEND IT BACK!!!!!*


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I think at this point, Larry would take it if the firebox fell off....DUCT TAPE TO THE RESCUE !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bruce B said:
			
		

> BigDaddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and he is probably rolling around in the pam,snuggling with 'lulu', taking some pics!!   :tant:  *disturbing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man has issues!
> 
> :ack:  :ack:
Click to expand...


My kids tell everyone that I have more pics of my pits than of them.  Go figure.


----------



## Bruce B

I own a camera....let's not even go there.  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I own a camera....let's not even go there.  :grin:  :grin:



Oh Ya, here is one that I found in the middle of my camera when I was taking pics of some food cooking.





She just scooped up the cameral and snapped one off.


----------



## Finney

Well... Larry is logged on right now.


----------



## Guest

He's posting some pics
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B

So now what, 3 or 4 pages of everyone saying, "Nice pit Larry." Jeeesh.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

The Joker said:
			
		

> He's posting some pics
> =D>  =D>  =D>


Where?


----------



## Guest

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's posting some pics
> =D>  =D>  =D>
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

Probably on his bedroom wall, 'cause they certainly AREN'T HERE!!!


----------



## Finney

Bruce B said:
			
		

> So now what, 3 or 4 pages of everyone saying, "Nice pit Larry." Jeeesh.



I'll say it first.... (he sent me pictures)

*NICE PIT LARRY!!!!!* =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy




----------



## LarryWolfe

Ladies and Gentlemen (and Finney), I'd like to introduce the new addition to my family, I'd like you to meet _*LuLu*_

Thanks Steve Z. for the help with the pit this morning!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Nice pit Larry.  =D>  =D>  =D>


> An error has occured
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, an error has occurred, and the page you were trying to go to is temporarily unavailable.
> Please click the 'Back' button to return to the page you were on before.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

I cant see it either.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen (and Finney), I'd like to introduce the new addition to my family, I'd like you to meet _*LuLu*_
> 
> Thanks Steve Z. for the help with the pit this morning!



I got a picture of me and Rev Jr.  And I'm not Lulu. 8-[    LOL
Maybe that's what really happened to his eye.


----------



## Guest

It's working for me!     Nice pit Larry!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

The Joker said:
			
		

> It's working for me!     Nice pit Larry!!!








I get the error message!  NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## LarryWolfe

*LuLu*  Let me know if this one works better!


----------



## Finney

Now I get the message Scotty got.  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

yep that one works.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nice pit Larry!!!! :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :joy:  :joy:  :joy: 

Please send all future correspondence to Larry Wolfe,c/o Lulu.
He'll be sleeping in there.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Yup ! Awesome ! 
*
NICE PIT LARRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

NICE PIT LARRY!







Where is the Guru?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *LuLu*  Let me know if this one works better!



Well I can see she is a beauty! She sure doesn't take after you!


----------



## Bruce B

*NICE PIT LARRY!!!!!!!!!*

I want one....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

What is that yellow handle brass ball valve for in pic 5 ??    :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe

COOL!!!  How well does it hold temp?


----------



## Finney

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> What is that yellow handle brass ball valve for in pic 5 ??    :grin:


I hate to even tell you.  

It has gas ignition.  If you want, or need, to use it. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Seasoned pit after 5 hours at 250*




Bed of coals for LuLu's first log




LuLu's officially on fire


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Looks a little Hot on the fire box side    Good luck with your new pit Larry, Half the fun is figureing out hot spots and when to move every thing around   Beauty of a pit. Many hours of fun ahead.


----------



## Bruce B

What are you cookin' first in that baby? Throw some ribs on that thing and let's get smokin'. C'mon


----------



## Steve McMurtry

Larry,

What's for dinner?
Sweet lookin PIT!! :grin: 

All you need now is a matching BLENDER  

Cheers


----------



## LarryWolfe

First cook, chicken legs and thighs rubbed with HeadCountry and a Kielbasa.  Temp is at 240*.




The proud Papa and LuLu




Chicken and Kielbasa


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey you better watch out that lump in your shorts doesn't get much bigger, your gonna burn yourself!  #-o


----------



## Guest

Hey Larry, I HATE YOU!!!

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Don't hate me, there's plenty.  Ya'll come on down!


----------



## Guest

You know I'm just kidding  :!:  .. Dinner looks great!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations Larry.  That's one very nice looking pit.  I like the pull out racks.  Enjoy!


----------



## Woodman1

Larry, I know the feeling! The night I picked up Texas Hottie II in Texas, I just kinda went out in the parking lot and laid out in the log rack and looked at her! (Course I was falling down drunk! ) Lulu looks great! The gas assist was a great idea! I was fighting wind and cold temps at a job Monday night and the gas helped me get the temp up to cook! I'm really happy for ya bro! Now you're "cookin with wood!" Woodreaux


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Be careful what you offer Larry.  Remember, I only live about an hour away!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Be careful what you offer Larry.  Remember, I only live about an hour away!



Wow Bill I didn't realize you lived so close!  We're eating around 7pm!


----------



## Guest

Well, that's just about right!  :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Shoot Steve, your closer than me.  Tell us how it turns out.
[/img]





> Steve Z
> Pork Butt
> 
> 
> Joined: 13 Mar 2005
> Posts: 120
> Location: Opal, Va


----------



## LarryWolfe

Last two pic's for a while, I smashed my camera.


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Last two pic's for a while, *I smashed my camera*.


----------



## Woodman1

Hmmmm, those sausages remind me of my dog.......


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, those sausages remind me of my dog.......


You remind me of Howard Stern  #-o


----------



## oompappy

Nice custom Gator, Larry!
Looks like a perfect fit!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Well my camera is broke and no finished pic's.  But I'll describe my first cook on LuLu.  The kielbasa is great, the chicken is very good.  The chicken is unusually moist, almost like it had been brined.  I'm not being funny when I say this, but you almost need a bib to eat it.  It's a little on the smokey side but it will get better the more I cook on LuLu.  For a first time cook on her, I'm very happy and look forward to all the future cooks.  I'm sorry no pic's.


----------



## LarryWolfe

oompappy said:
			
		

> Nice custom Gator, Larry!
> Looks like a perfect fit!!!



Thanks Pappy!  Ritch and the guys at Gator did a great job.  I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice custom Gator, Larry!
> Looks like a perfect fit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pappy!  Ritch and the guys at Gator did a great job.  I couldn't be happier!
Click to expand...


Sure..... *NOW!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice custom Gator, Larry!
> Looks like a perfect fit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pappy!  Ritch and the guys at Gator did a great job.  I couldn't be happier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure..... *NOW!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":15cooq10]Well my camera is broke and no finished pic's.  But I'll describe my first cook on LuLu.  The kielbasa is great, the chicken is very good.  The chicken is unusually moist, almost like it had been brined.  I'm not being funny when I say this, but you almost need a bib to eat it.  It's a little on the smokey side but it will get better the more I cook on LuLu.  For a first time cook on her, I'm very happy and look forward to all the future cooks.  I'm sorry no pic's.




I'm glad that everything worked out out well. Use it in good health there buddy! Welcome to the Gator Pit family...

-Adrian[/quote:15cooq10]

Thanks Adrian!  This is the life ain't it!!


----------



## Griff

Congrats Larry. I'm sure it was worth the wait.

Now, how did you smash your camera?

Griff


----------



## The Missing Link

hey larry congrats on lulu! She will bring you many year of great barbecue.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Dude, you _*GOTTA *_come up with a better name than that for that pit!


----------



## Captain Morgan

wow Larry, looks like it's the perfect height for you.  Great job by Ritch and Gator pits for making the pit right for you! =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> [quote="Jim Cook":26qbg974]I am really impressed with such good quality of Larrys pit.
> Gonna order me one soon.



Thanks, Jim.  Call me when you are ready.  Ritch[/quote:26qbg974]

Sweet, when should I expect my referral fee Ritch???  :winkie:


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gator Pit":2wlke2bb][quote="Jim Cook":2wlke2bb]I am really impressed with such good quality of Larrys pit.
> Gonna order me one soon.



Thanks, Jim.  Call me when you are ready.  Ritch[/quote:2wlke2bb]

Sweet, when should I expect my referral fee Ritch???  :winkie:[/quote:2wlke2bb]
I bet Rempe would fight you for that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Larry:
> 
> You are now listed on the Gator Pit Owner's Photo webpage.  Ya'll can view at the following link:
> 
> http://www.gatorpit.net/gator_news.htm
> 
> We enjoyed designing and making your pit.  Glad you are satisfied with the finished product.  That is what matters most.  Keep us up with the future cooks.  Call me anytime.    Ritch



Well that photo will scare all new customers away!


----------



## BigGQ

Oh that LuLu...she is so SWEET!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad it finally arrived.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

All it needs is a Welcome sign out front...



 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest

ACCESS AT REAR


----------



## DaleP

Looks great Larry. Looks like the wait was worth it.


----------

